# still no job?



## ke42596 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi just thought i would keep updated. still no job out of 160 applications for not just coding. But billing and medical records. but nobody will give me a chance. don't feel like the AAPC is worth it. Can't afford more schooling just to be disapointed. need some advice. thanks for listening kelly kuehn


----------



## KMorris23 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Don't get discouraged*

I have recently decided to go back to school myself. I currently have a job, but I would like to really work with billing. But before I can do that, I must be in a position to show someone that I can do what my degree and certification say that I can do. You are for one in a very tough job market down in NC, first take that in to consideration. Second, look at some administrative positions in doctors offices. Take them if they are part-time, prn, or whatever. The key to the whole thing is to get your foot in the door and work your way to where you need to be. Make sure to make your rounds and join in some conversations when you attend chapter meetings with people that you don't know. I am a very reserved person, so I know how hard that can be, but it does work. Find a resume specialist and work to develop a portfolio. In this you can show potential employers actual work that you have done from school. Put in it papers that you have written and actual exams with grades and anything that will make you look good. That is what it is all about. The more appealing that you look to the employer the greater your chances are for being hired. If you would like to talk with me and get more personal pointers, reply. I will gladly help in any way that I can. Just keep in mind the type of economy that we are in. Sometimes we have to step back to move forward. Keep your head up.


----------

